# poorboys FAO JIAB



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

is the poorboys range any good?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Poorboys-SSR2-5-S ... dZViewItem

have some swirl marks on the tt i want to remove and also have a faded red punto that i can have a trial on was going to possibly use the heavy cut as its really faded!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Poorboys-SSR3-Sup ... dZViewItem


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

are you using a machine to polish or by hand?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, machine or hand?

I've got some sitting on the shelf pretty much unused (SSR 1.0, 2.0 & 2.5)
It works, it works in the sun...just rather dusty and I prefer the more "less-dustyl" properties of other products.

Fiat paint is pretty easy to work...I'd be careful with the SSR3.0 - pretty aggresive stuff!

Dave


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

yes machine friend is lending me his  
was going to go for the 2.5 for the faded punto and possibly the tt depending on how well the punto goes but will buy the 1.0 aswell


----------

